# 50 state bike tour with dog



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.wyff4.com/video/30538152/detail.html

What a inspiration. Bike trip with your buddy.

RBD


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool video.

This brings up a question....

I have a nice bike trailer that my kids have outgrown. My boys (8 & 6) are now old enough to ride their own bikes on family rides, and my daughter (4) should be on the trail-a-bike this spring. 

Should I keep the trailer for the puppy? We will be taking 3 camping trips this spring/summer...on two of them we would usually bike (Cape Cod Rail Trail and Acadia Carriage Roads, FWIW), but we will NOT be able to have Gracie along off-leash. 

Am I right in thinking she is way too young for a leash that attached to a bicycle? (She turns 8 months old this week, and we do bike slow -- note ages of boys.) Would she hate the trailer? Unlike in the video my dog would be behind a mesh screen...I would not risk kicking rocks & sand up into her face. ???

Part of me is thinking keep it simple and ditch the family bike trips for a year! But we'd love to make it work if it were workable.

Next up, how do you take your V along when you kayak?!

Thanks,
Victoria, who really had JUST figured out how to get out and about with 3 young kids, never mind throwing a pup into the mix! :


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is a picture from the forum.
I kayak with Coco - she loves it.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;pic=692

Coco also likes to go biking - but I only go off leash.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

Sooooo cool!

I love both of these!

I rowed in college and there is a boat house near our place and have been trying to think of how I could get penny in a skull with me... obviously kayaking is where to start!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool! Is that kayak the kind with a jump seat in the front, or does it just have an extra-long cockpit? 

Gracie kayaked with us in the Fall, sitting with my husband in his boat, but she won't fit this year! The kids have small sit-on-tops, but I'm not sure how that will go!


----------

